# First Introductions.



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

My 2- 1 year old hens met my 6 -2 week old chicks today. It was warm so I brought the chicks out to play in the yard. I gathered up Gladys and Alexia to meet them. I was nervous how they would react. They both looked at them, cocked their heads a few times, exchanged a few words and walked off. Hope this is a good sign for when the chicks join them in the coop!!!


----------



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

cluck_and_quack said:


> My 2- 1 year old hens met my 6 -2 week old chicks today. It was warm so I brought the chicks out to play in the yard. I gathered up Gladys and Alexia to meet them. I was nervous how they would react. They both looked at them, cocked their heads a few times, exchanged a few words and walked off. Hope this is a good sign for when the chicks join them in the coop!!!


No pictures?!? =)


----------



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

DottieB said:


> No pictures?!? =)


No! My phone was charging. And my 3 year old misplaced my camera some time ago!  but next time for sure there will be pics!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Great you are introducing them like you are. It should help when its time to transition them in with the big girls. The fact there is a group of them together helps too. 

A couple weeks aog I introduced Chloe, one of my RIR's, while she was confined inside with me for the night, to the ducks who were in a separate bin next to her. She gave the funniest look. Stood up really tall and had this look of "what the heck is that!" and "I can't believe you brought those noisy things home!" She was clearly NOT impressed! Funny to watch chickens and their reactions to new situations and things. I bet the look on Glady's and Alexia's face was priceless. Now, go find that camera! You've got pictures to take!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Butter doesn't care. Honey seems outraged. Lance could give a s**t. Lol. That's how our intro went.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Lance is probably saying to himself, "Cool! The lady got me some new hot chicks!"


----------



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

7chicks said:


> Great you are introducing them like you are. It should help when its time to transition them in with the big girls. The fact there is a group of them together helps too.
> 
> A couple weeks aog I introduced Chloe, one of my RIR's, while she was confined inside with me for the night, to the ducks who were in a separate bin next to her. She gave the funniest look. Stood up really tall and had this look of "what the heck is that!" and "I can't believe you brought those noisy things home!" She was clearly NOT impressed! Funny to watch chickens and their reactions to new situations and things. I bet the look on Glady's and Alexia's face was priceless. Now, go find that camera! You've got pictures to take!


It was priceless. Too cute. They really just didn't care. I wish I knew what they were saying!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

We might not want to know what they're saying of thinking.


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

cluck_and_quack said:


> No! My phone was charging. And my 3 year old misplaced my camera some time ago!  but next time for sure there will be pics!


Haha! One time I left my phone out, and my 6 year old daughter took so many pictures of the ground!


----------



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

AlexTS113 said:


> Haha! One time I left my phone out, and my 6 year old daughter took so many pictures of the ground!


This is what I find in my phone!!!


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

I find lots of pictures and videos just like that too!!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

THANKFULLY....my "Go-to" cell-phone _doesn't _take pictures. ( My Boxer-Dog would probably "Ham-it-up" ! )
*Ha-Ha !!! *
-ReTIRED-


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

My rear end took 4 photos yesterday of my back pocket. Then it called someone. That's when I intervened. Lol


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

cluck_and_quack said:


> This is what I find in my phone!!!


That is so funny!!


----------



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> My rear end took 4 photos yesterday of my back pocket. Then it called someone. That's when I intervened. Lol


My butt called the police one time, not good!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Really, what was that about!?!?!


----------

